# Removing AK47 Stock



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, having some issues here removing a stock on an AK47. I've got it unscrewed and I'm trying to pry the stock from the hole inside and anywhere else I can get a screwdriver into, but that bad boy isn't moving an inch. Any ideas on how to get it off? Thanks!


----------



## george ries (Oct 29, 2006)

:smt033just keep prying it will come off


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

We're going to hit it with a soft rubber mallet tomorrow.  I spent three days trying to get that thing off, so we're stepping it up a little. I know a mallet usually fixes my AK, and the guy who owns this one seems ok with it, so...


----------

